# What have you been up to?



## Parergon

What have you been up to?

I'd translate this question as below:
Come sta andando (fino ad adesso)?

Am I wrong?


----------



## Alberto77

Parergon said:


> What have you been up to?
> 
> I'd translate this question as below:
> Come sta andando (fino ad adesso)?
> 
> Am I wrong?


I always thought it means: che hai fatto (fin'ora)?  che 'gnorante che sono...
ciao
alb


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non proprio...direi :"che hai fatto (oggi, ultimamente..) (a che cosa ti sei dedicato oggi da quando ti sei svegliato fino ad ora?)


----------



## Nate in California

It depends on the context but I would say: 

Cosa hai fatto ultimamente? (in questo periodo, ecc.) 

OR EVEN

Cosa hai fatto di bello recentemente?


----------



## simonaj

Mike is watching the television and I ask for: "what are you doing?" or "what are you up to"? 
Can I use this expression in this way?


----------



## Nate in California

> Mike is watching the television and I ask for: "what are you doing?" or "what are you up to"?
> Can I use this expression in this way?


 
Not quite, because you know what he's up to -- watching the television. If he were walking around opening and closing drawers, then you could as him "what are you doing?"


----------



## simonaj

I didn't understand well what you mean: is "are you up to" = "what are you doing"? Cioè "cosa stai facendo?" riferito all' azione che qualcuno sta compiendo in quel momento?


----------



## disegno

Couldn't you just say informally "che c'è?" for "what's up?" o "che fai di bello recentemente?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

simonaj said:


> I didn't understand well what you mean: is "are you up to" = "what are you doing"? Cioè "cosa stai facendo?" riferito all' azione che qualcuno sta compiendo in quel momento?



To be up to = dedicarsi a. (per esteso, fare qualcosa)


----------



## Nate in California

> I didn't understand well what you mean: is "are you up to" = "what are you doing"? Cioè "cosa stai facendo?" riferito all' azione che qualcuno sta compiendo in quel momento?


 
Sí, se dici "what are you up to?" riferisce all'azione che qualcuno sta compiendo in quel momento (cosa stai faccendo?). Ma la domanda "what HAVE YOU BEEN up to?" vuol dire "cosa hai fatto (in genere)recentemente?"


----------



## Snowman75

che ne dite di:

*che cosa stai combinando?*


----------



## Parergon

Perhaps, a possible Italian (_informal_) translation might be:

che combini?
che cosa stai combinando? 
che cosa hai combinato (di recente?)

Do you agree?


----------



## Parergon

Snowman75 said:


> che ne dite di:
> 
> *che cosa stai combinando?*



I thought the same: so, yes!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Snowman75 said:


> che ne dite di:
> 
> *che cosa stai combinando?*



Well..if you just say: *che cosa stai combinando?*, we would understand that you're asking what a person is doing right now, just like: *what are you doing?*

Che cosà hai combinato oggi? (ultimamente).

I think you need to add an adverb to underline the difference between *what are you up to* and *what have you been up to*.


----------



## simonaj

Paulfromitaly said:


> Well..if you just say: *che cosa stai combinando?*, we would understand that you're asking what a person is doing right now, just like: *what are you doing?*
> 
> Che cosà hai combinato oggi? (ultimamente).
> 
> I think you need to add an adverb to underline the difference between *what are you up to* and *what have you been up to*.



Forse è un pò fuori argomento ma "Che stai combinando" è un pò diverso da "che stai facendo", è una differenza sottile ma c'è.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

simonaj said:


> Forse è un pò fuori argomento ma "Che stai combinando" è un pò diverso da "che stai facendo", è una differenza sottile ma c'è.



Certo che c'è, ma se dici scherzosamente: _che stai combinando di bello oggi?_ stai in pratica chiedendo a questa persona cosa sta facendo..


----------



## Nate in California

> Forse è un pò fuori argomento ma "Che stai combinando" è un pò diverso da "che stai facendo", è una differenza sottile ma c'è.


Infatti. Non è che "che stai combinando" ha una connotazione negativa? "What are you up to?" o "What have you been up to?" non hanno necessariamente questa connotazione.


----------



## lsp

Nate in California said:


> Infatti. Non è che "che stai combinando" ha una connotazione negativa? "What are you up to?" o "What have you been up to?" non hanno necessariamente questa connotazione.


it does not convey by itself anything negative, just like what are you/have you been up to. tone of voice may change the meaning, of course.


----------



## kalky

"You are looking very shifty. What have you been up to?"

I could translate this sentence as:
"Sembri veramente falso. Che cosa hai combinato?"

I am not really sure about that. 
Are there someone that can help me?

Thanks in advance!!!

Big hugs,
Ale


----------



## Murphy

kalky said:


> "You are looking very shifty. What have you been up to?"
> 
> I could translate this sentence as:
> "Sembri veramente falso. Che cosa hai combinato?"
> 
> I am not really sure about that.
> Are there someone that can help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Big hugs,
> Ale


 
"Che cosa hai combinato" va bene in questo caso. Non sono sicura della traduzione di "shifty" come "falso".  "Shifty = evasive, suspicious".  Non mi viene in mente una parola italiana, forse ci puoi arrivare tu


----------



## kalky

Thanks!!!

I wonder what usually "to be up" mean?

shifty=looking or seeming dishonest

Hence, I think "disonesto" it will be the correct traslation!!!
a Latin common word!!

cheers and a big hug,
alessio


----------



## audia

What have you been up to?
Cosa hai fatto/stai facendo nei ultimi giorni?

It has nothing to do with dishonest.


----------



## smilla78

Ciao, l' espressione:
" what you been up too?"
si traduce "cosa stai combinando?" 

grazie
Anto


----------



## k_georgiadis

smilla78 said:


> Ciao, l' espressione:
> " what *have *you been up too?" *What/how have you been doing?*
> si traduce "cosa stai combinando?"
> 
> grazie
> Anto


----------



## brian

"Cosa stai combinando" funziona benissimo.


----------



## smilla78

grazie!
Anto


----------



## You little ripper!

Would "cos'hai fatto di bello/ cosa fai di bello" fit here?


----------



## giovannino

Charles Costante said:


> Would "cos'hai fatto di bello/ cosa fai di bello" fit here?


 
I think "cosa hai fatto di bello?" is fine. Maybe I would add "di recente" or "negli ultimi tempi". Isn't a "lately"/"since I last saw you" implied when you ask "What have you been up to?"?
I'm not sure about "cosa stai combinando", since this would only refer to what you're doing right now (unless you add "in questo periodo").
By the way, if said to a child in a reproachful tone, doesn't the question suggest that the child has been up to no good? In this case, "cosa hai combinato?" would work since "combinare" can convey the same sense of mischief.


----------



## You little ripper!

giovannino said:


> Isn't a "lately"/"since I last saw you" implied when you ask "What have you been up to?"?


 
"Since I last saw/heard from you" is implied, even if it was 20 years ago.


----------



## mujer10

Hi everyone! I wanted to know if anyone could help me translate this:
Hey, what have you been up to lately? Haven't heard from you in a while...
Thank you!


----------



## mujer10

Thank you so much everybody! It was very helpful!


----------



## Zaccolini

The original question:  What have you been up to?

I'd translate this question as below:
Come sta andando (fino ad adesso)?

Some of the answers suggest a need to make the Italian (cosa fai, cosa stai combinando, cosa combini) in the past tense.  But this is a crucial difference between English and Italian.  We use the past sometimes as if it were the present to imply that the action right now (cosa fai?) has been going on for some time (cosa facevi?) or is the result of some previous action.   It's a colloquial expression that literally means:  "what have you been doing since I last saw you up until this very moment?"  

Zaccolini


----------

